# 4go de ram ddr 2 > 40 au lieu de 80



## Szansa688 (15 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je sais pas si c'est la bonne section. 
Désolé.

Mais j'ai pas trop le temps et je vous propose un bon plan..

4go de ram ddr 2 pour 40

C'est de la PNY 667mhz, donc parfait pour les MacBook..

C'est au centre Commercial CARREFOUR, a montigny les cormeilles.
(C'est sur l'A15, pas loin du Ikea..)
C'est en promotion et il doit y avoir en tout environ 20-30go de dispo.
Je viens d'en prendre deux barettes.
C'est normalement 40 mais elle sont en promo a 20 et comme elle sont un peu caché.. c'est le bon plan..







Plus d'infos sur demande, je sors chez des potes la


----------

